# Alum white bass and saugeye comming on strong!



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Been targeting white bass and saugeye for months now with little consistant succsess. That has changed recently. The adult white bass have really picked up and the saugeyes are very good now. Seem to be hanging in the 21 ft range. I have to drive the boat qiute a bit to find the fish on the graph but once you find them its game on. I have been throwing sassy shads on a led head, spoons and tailspinners and of course blade baits like venoms. Cadence is the key. Some days they want it snapped and other days they want it slow and smooth. Tuesday we caught 50 nice white bass up to 15 inches and 6 saugeye with 3 over 3lbs. Wed 50 white bass 9 saugeye with one in the 8lb range and last night 30 white bass 4 saugeye 1 that was 6 lbs.
I only go out after work from 6-9 so we are only fishing for 3 hours. South pool has been really good many times it is as easy as watching for the gulls diving. I think tonight I will sleep it sucks getting home at 10:00 fixing dinner and not getting to bed till late. Hard to stay focused at work and my grass is 6 ft tall now. Good luck


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Think I'm going to hit alum sunday am to jig for saugeyes. Hopefully I can find a few saug hawgs. Last trip out yielded nothing but crappie and 1 small saugeye.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

That's a hell of a couple days! When you say 21 feet, does that mean the total water depth or the fish were suspended at around 21 feet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

21 deep on the bottom. The problem earlier was the fish were suspended big time now they are starting to relate to the bottom better thus much easier to catch.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the knowledge! I didn't know white bass related to the bottom... didn't know much about them other than they constanty move around after baitfish and I always just associated them with being near the surface.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont think they really relate to anything but baitfish. Lately it seems like the baitfish have made a decent move to the bottom. The fish have been suspended for 2 or 3 months now the only way I could catch them was on topwater or rooster tails etc. I ended up going out on saturday and suprising it was not that busy on the lake. We tried to fish where I have been doing good and it was dead! Moved 3 miles down the lake and got into the white bass pretty good and ended up catching 3 solid saugeyes. The bite was slow maybe because it was the weekend I guess the lake was busy before that rain came in. I hope to get out early this week last week we ended up keeping 19 nice saugeyes they sure tasted good.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Went out last night fish were surfacing good at the dam caught 25 or so white bass. Not very good considering 100's were busting. Fish are back on the suspending and surface feeding pattern keying on new shad. We picked up 4 cats and 4 saugeyes but a pretty dissapointing night in my book. I dont know what happened the big white bass and big saugeyes were real active on the bottom last week. We are going out again tonight hopefully the high sun will push the fish down. 12ft was the best depth last night. Want to catch the white bass watch the gulls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the update. we're going out saturday morning, so let us know how you do. BTW, what were you catching the saugeye on...using rooster tails also or perhaps vibe-es?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Last night very slow. Saw a few white bass feeding majority of fish suspended in bait. Marked them all over the graph! Went to saugeye late in evening managed 4 with 1 over 4lbs. Saw some guys strolling with the trolling motor pulling lead heads tiped with something they said they had caught 7 saugeyes. The saugeyes seem to be in 15-20 ft deep next to drop offs. Going out again tonight gluten for punishment.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

if I caught one saugeye over 4 lbs I'd consider that a great night!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alumking.
Where are you putting in? What dock? I have been going in at either Cheshire or Howard the last few nights and everyone I have spoken too has been firing blanks. I did manage 1 eye right at the dock the other night without even putting the boat in the water. 
Sounds like you are finding feeding fish, which is always a plus.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry did not get to reply only have computer at work. Friday went out and it sucked! Ended up spankin the bass on accident and no I will not tell anything about them I have a tournament comming up. I am going out again tuesday see what mood the fish are in. 2 weeks ago the fishing was soo good. Hopefully things will fire back up this week with the heat moving in. will let evrone know how it was.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

We are heading to the lake as well... maybe we will see you. Will snap a few pics of saugeye if we get into any... but with the way it has been the past few times, thinking we will not have anything worthy of a photo. If you get into a few nice ones would love to see them. good luck.
ying


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

We fished harnesses last evening. Hit 3 spots, 2 of which have been good to us this year and picked up a 15" and a 17" Eye, 3 nice Channels and the usual assortment of little fish. Not good but actually did better than I was expecting (figured we'd blank on eyes) as our last really good outing was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Caught the eyes in 16', 17' feet of water on a flat that has been our best spot all year.
Sorry, Ying, no pictures. I'm one of the few people in america who doesn't own a digital camera or picture phone.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

good job guys. I give up for a while. Last year at this time I was wackin them
both saugeyes and white bass. It was great about 3 weeks ago what the heck happened? I gues I will get the work done around the house that I can do in the shade untill the bite picks up. It is kind of pitafull out there. I was at hoover last week and I felt it was better over there and that was not saying much. I have heard the big white bass are going nuts at ereie maybe a road trip the weekend.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

They were on fire this morning at Hoover! Surface schooling activity, every cast for about 20 minutes then...nothing.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

had the boys out last night and got a couple crappie, a whitebass, and smallmouth on road runner head and pearl swimbait. surface temp was 83.5 (down 2 degrees from friday).

this was a nice surprise after being blanked the last couple of times out.

surprise, surprise, ran into a fellow at the boat ramp that thought his boat tied on the dock meant he was next in line to load.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well heres the kicker. Went out friday after work got there at 5:30 we caught 5 saugeyes. kept 5 most were 2 1/2 lbs or so. My buddy was out in his boat had 2 24inch 2 23inch a 1 19 inch. Not a bad day! I am still scratching my head trying to figure out why they started biting again. Have come to the conclusion stick with it and you need to be at the right place at the right time. Basically they have to eat sometime. I hate summertime fishing! By the way caught tons of white bass as well best depth 13-19ft. Went out Sunday Morning also caught 20 white bass and 2 saugeyes we kept.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

AK, what did you catch them on? We went out last week and were marking a shtload of fish, but they weren't biting other than a handful of smaller white bass & a crappie. We were using rapala DT cranks and clackin raps. Was thinking we probably should have downsized to a grub on a jighead... I have some jigging spoons but have never tried using them.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet if you look into last years thread from alum king about this time he might give you a good clue as to his methods


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang, look at Sherlock Holmes Slippy! :0) I'll have to take a peak. Thanks! I had only gone back as far as his lunker bass from earlier this year.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well went out to Alum last night 08/16/2010 and back to normal. It sucked!
Suspended fish and fish dead on the bottom with lockjaw. We probably caught 15 white bass and 1 good saugeye. We have been jigging with spoons. Blade baits or tail spinners are also working you just have to pay attention to what the fish want as far as the way you work it. Sometimes I will snap it hard off the bottom they will usually hit it on the fall. Sometimes we have to slowly lift and drop very slow and smooth. When they are active you cant rip it off the bottom hard enough. I am mentally challenged so I will be back for more tonight. Sure hope it is better than last.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Alumking, thanks for the insight (saving me time from researching back to last year) and reports.


----------



## Feedbag (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting the info on what is bitting. I was at Alum today and stunk it up. At least seeing the monster numbers of white bass AlumKing is posting gives me hope that there is life in that lake.....I'm just having a darn time findin it.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

picked up 4 saugeye in 16-20fow yesterday 8/24. Also picked up a handful of crappies, several bluegill, several cats, a couple white bass, and a smallmouth. Beautiful day, but the wind had my little boat off the water before noon. Tried jigging vibes, but while drifting my boat was probably moving 1.5mph.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job, slippy! any size to the eyes? were they just jigged off the bottom with vibes too? 

we tend to mark alot of baitfish/fish but only end up picking up a few white bass/smaller crappie. Don't know if we have to look for deeper structure or what...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

just 13-16 inchers nothing special. Was glad to get out on the boat and end up with any, after a little break and only hitting shorelines at night. They were just off of contours. My electronics arent' good enough to pick up much else. Wasn't catching them in the piles of fish on the sonar that were deeper, rather off a little ways and shallower.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Things are improving been catching tons of small fish all summer but last 3 times out getting much better fish. Also has been the month of flatties the guys at indian will not like hearing that but they are coming on strong over there. Got 2 twin 5 pounders on jigs,an catfish tourney over there was won with a 24 pound flattie. That is big already. Also rivers flatties are not staying off my plastics they are crushing them hit 2 last night 10 and 8 pounds along with 2 nice fat eater eyes. Water temps at Indian have dropped to 78 degrees monday evening that is way down from 88 last week. Keep at it guys getting better every day. The secret bait is still on fire with eyes and bass as well as the flatties no muskie lately on it but that will change soon. Ready to start hitting Alum and Oshay in boat again been dry docked 2 weeks.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

surface temp at alum is also 78. I got one saugeye tonight in 13ft of water. That means you guys should be getting limits.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been getting ready for my circuit tournament OMBTT on Sunday. By the way if you want to see the weigh in it starts at 3:00 pm at the new galena ramp. I need to take up golf again!!!!!!!! I cant catch a cold! Bass fishing succsess for me has been terribile! White bass have been surfacing in south pool for very short periods and I can catch a few but not many. Saugeye has been non exsistant for me jigging. I do not know what happened to tha lake but its tough now. Maybe its all the shad we have in the lake this year? Hope someone is catching them because I am not.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

got a white bass and 18" catfish last night in 25 ft of water using vibe real quick, then drifted off the fish. Been paying real close to my fish finder, and believe I am finding fish marked on harder bottom.

weather was fantastic and not many boaters out there, but oddly the patrol was out.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was on shore last night only one saugeye but nice small mouths and 5 really nice 10-11" fat black crappies,also nailed a 6 pound channel on jig as well. White bass turned on as well in spurts. Have to say last 7 days have been very productive for me lots of eyes and Monday night was first decent limit in a long time 17"-20" fish caught a easy 20 eyes that night most were small but activity level was best in a long time. Cats are crazy hungry and hammer jigs like they have not had a meal in a long time.  Which we know is not true with all the bait everywhere,could have walked acrossed them last night. Water temps are rising again that sucks but should drop again some this weekend. You go out this weekend be safe and if you head north watch out for crazy winds. Bummer!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Hope someone is catching them because I am not


yea right..congrats on your win on sunday, nice 10lb bag, and there were a few other hawgs weighed in too impressive, esp. since the lake has been fishing so tough, which was obvious by looking at the numner of limits weighed in thanks for the hot dog!!!!


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Fishslim--did you say you fished from shore at Alum 3 nights ago for those crappie? I am a shore fisherman also but can't seem to catch anything but catfish from riprap on Rt.36 area...where are you getting the crappie and are you using slip-bobbers at certain depth?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I got them off the shore fishing area with deep water very close to shore making long cast with jig and letting it sink on tight line most hit came on fall as it was near bottom. no slip bobbers just a 1/8th ounce jig


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

fished hard Saturday (9/4) at alum from 10am to 6pm. Not much action until about 2pm when I found some crappies in 15 to 20 ft. of water. They hit a silver and black blade bait. At 5pm, I found some active white bass in 26 ft. of water. For an hour, the smashed the bait. I used same silver and black vibe will the front hooks broke off, then switch to kastmaster spoon with a white feather til the feather fell off. Then, I switched to a 3/4 oz hopkins no equal spoon. Fish were still biting when I got the final mayday for dinner.

overall, I got a blue gill, rock bass, dozen crappies, and better than 30 white bass. The last hour was furious and fun. Best day of fishing for me since june. Almost all fish were caught on vibe. 

after dinner, then off with the kids to a local pond. my 3 year old caught this guy unassisted.










what a great day....


----------



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update, GO BUCKS!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job on the fish it is time for blades that is for sure. And nice job to son on a dandy a bass.


----------



## Brown2249 (May 20, 2010)

White bass were on last night at Alum. Good Size ones too. None smaller than 14 inchs. Which got me wondering, Are there hybrids in Alum? My friend was throwing a jointed rapala minnow & jointed shad rap, and I was throwing a Strom crawl. They were hammering it for 30 mins between 7:30 and 8. 4 to 8ft of water. Water Temp was around 75. Gulls gave them away.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice catch. No wipers or stripers are stocked at alum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

